# Sat Night in Sac



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Anyone in sac interested in Going out and cruise'n Sat night? My BF will be up visiting and I'd love to go have some fun. It should be a really beautiful night. 

Let me know


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

SO is that a no guys??


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

I think it is safe to say no for now. you know where i will be


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

yeah yeah i know darl'n. That's ok I ended up coming down to my parent's place in the bay. O wells.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

poison- this way off topic but for some reason you are on my ignore list . i never put you there and can not get you off the list. i thought i should try to fix this, especially since team driven is forming in nor cal and we should all stay in touch.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hmm.. prob cause I changed my name... and the admins did something to it. I'll contact them. if you see this post email me at [email protected]


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

You are on my ignore list also. I just joined this Forum. 

Something is busted..


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

it is only the first two of your posts in any thread that say you are on my ignore list, the rest read fine


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

What happened is I created the "poison IV" name with a new email and all because I didn't want my old name. Then the admin told me he could just change the name on my old account. so those 2 first posts are were created with that NEW account that he cancled for me and the current posts are done with the "active" account.. Does that make sense? I hope so


----------

